

Ask HN: Review LowerThis.com (http://www.LowerThis.com) - nshell

As avid HN readers, we’d love to get some feedback! LowerThis.com is crowdsourced experts who find the lowest price for all your online purchases - saving you money and time! Please take a look at http://www.LowerThis.com.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
aiurtourist
The idea is neat. However, you're asking for too much up front, and the form
is in an awkward position. You don't need the product name, your workers can
get that from the link, and if not reject the request as "too vague." Same
thing with the price. The deadline field is too much choice. And you certainly
don't need my email address until I feel like I'm committed.

Make it look like this:

    
    
      +--------------------------------------------------+
      | Find the lowest price for your online purchases! |
      +--------------------------------------------------+
      | Paste a link to what you're trying to buy:       |
      | [________________________________]               |
      +--------------------------------------------------+
      | Recent finds:                                    |
      | * Samsung 42" LED TV: $399.00 - Boston, MA       |
      | * Cuisinart blender: $129.95 - Miami, FL         |
      | * ...                                            |
      +--------------------------------------------------+
    

Then, on the next page, show a spinner and a clock as an indicator of
progress, _then_ ask for their email address. Refresh the page periodically.

    
    
      +--------------------------------------------------+
      | Searching for the best price for your product... |
      |
      | Approximate time remaining: 5:49 (spinner)       |
      |--------------------------------------------------+
      | Enter your email to be alerted when we find the  |
      | best price: [__________________]                 |
      +--------------------------------------------------+

------
nshell
For anyone who provides feedback, please let us know if you would like a
special coupon for LowerThis.com. Just drop a note to the email contact on the
website for users and mention you saw this on HN. Thanks!

------
imtu80
I like your idea. I had similar idea.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4698265>

------
ravenp
I'm not going to fill in a huge form when I have no clue what it even is. Make
it clear, make it easy for me.

~~~
nshell
LowerThis.com is crowdsourced experts who find the lowest price for all your
online purchases - saving you money and time! Please take a look at
<http://www.LowerThis.com>. Thanks!

------
nshell
Great. Any other suggestions / feedback?

